# How to give XP?



## Aberzanzorax (Apr 20, 2009)

I've received some, and wanted to give some, but I don't know how to. Do you need to become a community supporter to do so?

Are there limited amounts?

Is there a link to all this info somewhere?


(Thanks)


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 20, 2009)

Nope, anyone can! Look to the bottom left of anyone's post, to the left of the "report a post" button. See those little scales down there? Go click on 'em.


----------



## Aberzanzorax (Apr 20, 2009)

I see the scale icon on my own post, but not on anyone else's.

I just looked through the first page of the first 5 threads on General Discussion and nothing for anyone.


Is there a setting somewhere in my user settings that I need to change? Could this be some weird "glitch"?


Thanks for your help P.C.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 20, 2009)

Huh. Interesting. May be Community Supporters only -- I'll check. Sorry if I was mistaken.


----------



## Aberzanzorax (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks again.

Something else weird about my account...I can't seem to vote on reviews anymore.

I used to be able to, I am sure.



It's been awhile, but I can't seem to figure out how to do it now. I think that a setting might be weird somehow, or that my account may have some glitch.

I'll create a different account and see if I can accomplish anything with that one.


----------



## Aberzanzorax (Apr 20, 2009)

So I checked on two different computers (both at my home) with this account.

I also checked with another new account.


In both cases, no little xp scale and no apparent way to vote on the book reviews.


Weird.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 20, 2009)

Should be fixed -- your account lacked email confirmation. How is it now?


----------



## Aberzanzorax (Apr 21, 2009)

Fixed!!!

Thanks very much.

XP for you!


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 22, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> Should be fixed -- your account lacked email confirmation.




Hmm. I might be in the same boat. I never noticed that I don't have XP icons for anyone other than me. Peculiar.

How do I check if my account has email confirmation?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 22, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Hmm. I might be in the same boat.



*checks* Yeah, you lack e-mail confirmation, too. (I can only check; fixing it will take an admin.)


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 23, 2009)

Darkness said:


> *checks* Yeah, you lack e-mail confirmation, too. (I can only check; fixing it will take an admin.)




Fixed


----------



## CapnZapp (May 20, 2009)

Is there any primer on the rules for giving out XP.

For example, I seem unable to hand out XP to the same poster more than once. 

_But the error message doesn't tell me what I need to do to give another point of XP to my intended recipient._

What rules govern this function?


----------



## fba827 (May 21, 2009)

CapnZapp said:


> Is there any primer on the rules for giving out XP.
> 
> For example, I seem unable to hand out XP to the same poster more than once.
> 
> ...




There was a link i had but it no longer functions ...

But quick highlights that I remember:
1) can't give out more than 2 xp awards per day
2) can't give xp to the same person until you have given at least 50 xp awards to other people inbetween  (i.e. you can't sit there giving all your xp to the same person repeatedly).
3) your "Rep Power" determines how many xp you give out per giving of xp award (almost everyone is set to 1, though some people like morrus have higher power levels)
4) you can't give out negative rep
5) if you were a member when they started this, you started with 10 xp, if you later joined you started at 1 xp
6) new members have their rep power start at 0 (so you can't just make a bunch of accounts and give your main account xp). but after time or post count (forget which) it eventually increases to rep power 1
7) you can disable xp which means you can't give it out or pay attention to the scores, but people could still technically give you some

.... that's all i remember at the moment, though there may be a couple more highlights i'm forgetting.  and, of course, i can't account for any little tweaks/changes done to the system since that info was given way back at the start/testing phase.


Edit:  Added

8) You give xp by clicking on the scales icon that is on the bottom left side of each post below, each username
9) If you don't see the scales icon for other people's posts to give xp, chances are that your account lacks email confirmation  (I see that same question asked more than once so i thought i'd add that in)
10) the number of xp required to go up isn't a set/same amount for each bump, each level requires an increased amount of xp between levels
11) levels are named after monster names in the MM (technically out of the 4e MM1, but they are generic enough monsters that it applies to all versions of D&D)

Edit #2, Added:

12) You can only give 3 xp awards per day
13) By going to your user control panel, and scrolling down to the very bottom, you can see the recent xp you have given (if any) as well as received (if any), and your xp total next in that same area as well.

Edit #3, Added:

14) To the left of each post, below the poster's username and below number of posts, you can see a rectangle(s). If you hover the mouse pointer over that, you can see the poster's current level (or if they have it disabled).  But generally speaking, a grayed out box means they have it disabled, a green box is that they have some xp, the more green boxes means that they have a considerably higher level.  there are one of two people with red boxes, those are for negative xp (but that function is not enabled and the only instances i've seen of this have been either a moderator that did it to himself for fun or a glitch on someone's account that has since been corrected)


----------



## CapnZapp (May 21, 2009)

fba827 said:


> 2) can't give xp to the same person until you have given at least 50xp to other people inbetween  (i.e. you can't sit there giving all your xp to the same person repeatedly).





Okay, so for my purposes, I'm considering that to be "you can't give xp to the same person twice".

(I believe I have handed out three or four xp points altogether. Over several years. Perhaps there should be a time component to this as well - it doesn't make sense to me I should spam enormous amounts of xp to random passersby just to be allowed to give the same person xp a second time in six months...?)

But thanks - I realize you're not the ones who made these rules. 

Or kept them hidden away...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 21, 2009)

Is it really 50 XP between rewards to the same poster? 

That would explain why I can't hand some love out to someone who has been "in the Zone" with some suggestions sent my way lately, despite handing out XP to others.


----------



## Noumenon (May 26, 2009)

50 is a lot, I have still not been able to give Mark another experience point and he was one of my first ones.  3/day is not very much, though, you can't even give XP to the best two responses to each thread you make.


----------



## Noumenon (May 28, 2009)

Or for another way of putting it, 50 spaces your XP so far apart that I cannot _remember_ what I would have given XP to roguerouge for -- I click on him and that's how I find out I can't give him XP.  That's a little too long between times.  (The "recent experience points received" list doesn't remember either.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 6, 2009)

IMHO, reducing that gap to 15-25 posts would let people who are genuinely helpful (or funny) benefit from the system, while eventually producing some kind of real spread in the rankings...

Which would let people know which posters are genuinely worth listening to.

And isn't that what a rating system is supposed to do?


----------



## Mark (Jun 7, 2009)

Noumenon said:


> 50 is a lot, I have still not been able to give Mark another experience point and he was one of my first ones.





I printed it out and had it framed, btw.  I thought to have it bronzed but it brings back such horrible memories.  When I was an infant, my baby shoes were bronzed while my feet were still in them.  This growth restriction inspired calls of "Tiny Toes!  Shiny Toes!" from the stands around our local soccer field, much to my shame.  Suffice it to say, the awarding of "points" is a refreshing alternative.


----------

